# Georgia needs Spring Bear season



## dgr416 (Dec 5, 2011)

If the DNR ever wants to reduce the number of bears in Georgia there will have to be a spring bear season with baiting.These things are wiping out the deer up here.It need to be the whole month of March.Then there would be no turkey hunters or trout fisherman.They are reaking havoc on North Ga and are speading quickly.Too many antihunters feed them all year long and alot of farmers dont harvest their corn till Jan feb.After spending two years with them trying to eat my dogs I wish they would have a totally seperate bear season.They hide as soon as they hear the guns for deer season.I dont like to bow hunt them on the mountains here because one 200 yard run turns into a 5 mile chase once they go off the mountain.T hey are gona wait too long to do anything up here and the deer will be gone.I saw 23 bears at my house this summer no deer.I walked 5 miles after the rain no deer tracks but plenty of bear tracks where they slide of the banks.In the snow you can really tell how many bears there are.I tracked 9 in the Christmas snow last year just on my mountain.I just had one last night at my car jump up and about knock me down.They are creatures of the night once gun season hits.T hey are worse than wild hogs to me.I bet alot of you disagree but a good spring season with baiting would knock them down a little more!!!


----------



## deadend (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm with you on a spring season.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Dec 5, 2011)

A spring season with dog's is what we need.


----------



## Goat (Dec 8, 2011)

spring would be nice. even if it is a short season i would hunt it.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 8, 2011)

you won't ever see that here.  however, i would like to have a spring season.  I also saw more deer in the mountains this year than i have seen in a long time


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2011)

ranger374 said:


> you won't ever see that here.  however, i would like to have a spring season.  I also saw more deer in the mountains this year than i have seen in a long time



Really? I beg to differ!

Things changed just this last year..............maybe not for Bear season, but Hogs, Even a Yote Hunt was added on a few of the WMAs............GO TO A MEETING! It will be posted here when the Next one is!

They will actually listen...........they also added that User fee for NON-Hunters, because So Many folks asked for it-including me:trampoline:


----------



## Coastie (Dec 11, 2011)

dgr416 said:


> If the DNR ever wants to reduce the number of bears in Georgia there will have to be a spring bear season with baiting.These things are wiping out the deer up here.It need to be the whole month of March.Then there would be no turkey hunters or trout fisherman.They are reaking havoc on North Ga and are speading quickly.Too many antihunters feed them all year long and alot of farmers dont harvest their corn till Jan feb.After spending two years with them trying to eat my dogs I wish they would have a totally seperate bear season.They hide as soon as they hear the guns for deer season.I dont like to bow hunt them on the mountains here because one 200 yard run turns into a 5 mile chase once they go off the mountain.T hey are gona wait too long to do anything up here and the deer will be gone.I saw 23 bears at my house this summer no deer.I walked 5 miles after the rain no deer tracks but plenty of bear tracks where they slide of the banks.In the snow you can really tell how many bears there are.I tracked 9 in the Christmas snow last year just on my mountain.I just had one last night at my car jump up and about knock me down.They are creatures of the night once gun season hits.T hey are worse than wild hogs to me.I bet alot of you disagree but a good spring season with baiting would knock them down a little more!!!



You talking about Alaska or Georgia? According to your location you're in Alaska and should possibly be posting this in some Alaskan forum. While there are several areas here in north Georgia with way too many people living in the bears' back yard I don't think a spring season is the answer. Maybe a moratorium on more idiots moving to north Georgia from the city would do the trick. I've lived in bear country most of my life and with rare exception prefer them to most of the people I have met.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 11, 2011)

dgr416 said:


> If the DNR ever wants to reduce the number of bears in Georgia there will have to be a spring bear season with baiting.These things are wiping out the deer up here.It need to be the whole month of March.Then there would be no turkey hunters or trout fisherman.They are reaking havoc on North Ga and are speading quickly.Too many antihunters feed them all year long and alot of farmers dont harvest their corn till Jan feb.After spending two years with them trying to eat my dogs I wish they would have a totally seperate bear season.They hide as soon as they hear the guns for deer season.I dont like to bow hunt them on the mountains here because one 200 yard run turns into a 5 mile chase once they go off the mountain.T hey are gona wait too long to do anything up here and the deer will be gone.I saw 23 bears at my house this summer no deer.I walked 5 miles after the rain no deer tracks but plenty of bear tracks where they slide of the banks.In the snow you can really tell how many bears there are.I tracked 9 in the Christmas snow last year just on my mountain.I just had one last night at my car jump up and about knock me down.They are creatures of the night once gun season hits.T hey are worse than wild hogs to me.I bet alot of you disagree but a good spring season with baiting would knock them down a little more!!!



How do you know they were'nt all the same?


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Coastie said:


> You talking about Alaska or Georgia? According to your location you're in Alaska and should possibly be posting this in some Alaskan forum. While there are several areas here in north Georgia with way too many people living in the bears' back yard I don't think a spring season is the answer. Maybe a moratorium on more idiots moving to north Georgia from the city would do the trick. I've lived in bear country most of my life and with rare exception prefer them to most of the people I have met.


I have to agree with you on this one. Im sorry for the good florida people on here but i wish the ones in my county would go back to florida or up north where they originated. Last night i had a call, i work for animal control, the guys own dog bit his daughter. Well, we dont normally pick up individuals dogs to quarintine and i explained this to him. He said but in Florida, they come out and get it. I said sir you are not in Florida anymore but i actually did get the dog for them because i did fear for their 9 year old special needs child.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 11, 2011)

25 bears, wow I have not searched on here to see if you have or not bit did you ever invite anyone from here to help thin em pit.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 12, 2011)

buckdog1 said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. Im sorry for the good florida people on here but i wish the ones in my county would go back to florida or up north where they originated. Last night i had a call, i work for animal control, the guys own dog bit his daughter. Well, we dont normally pick up individuals dogs to quarintine and i explained this to him. He said but in Florida, they come out and get it. I said sir you are not in Florida anymore but i actually did get the dog for them because i did fear for their 9 year old special needs child.



i may be wrong here, but isn't it against GA trapping laws/or the nusiance permit for a NWCO to mess with a domestic K9 or feline???  I know common sense sometimes prevails over our laws, and in your shoes i may have done the same thing, just wondering what the regs are on that one???


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Georgia needs Spring Bear Season*

I live in the Middle of National forest here in North Ga mountians.Yep I saw that many bears in my yard this past summer.I live on a ridge that they travel across the mountians on.I wish they had a two week Spring Season before turkey season and trout fishing season.There were no deer where I live this Fall untill bears migrated.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2012)

dgr416 said:


> I live in the Middle of National forest here in North Ga mountians.Yep I saw that many bears in my yard this past summer.I live on a ridge that they travel across the mountians on.I wish they had a two week Spring Season before turkey season and trout fishing season.There were no deer where I live this Fall untill bears migrated.


I believe ya and if folks dont think north ga has a bear problem and its going to get worse. They need to pull their head outta the sand. It aint all cause of move ins feeding them. Most of its cause the wrd is never wrong and underestimated the population by 3 or 4 thousand for 10 yrs


----------



## 308 (Jan 8, 2012)

GA DAWG is right... We have averaged a dozen on our small place every year for the last 5 years...  Deer activity is greatly affected by the bears... And i have thousands of photos and a few hundred videos that would show the same... Even a video of the bear stealing a 50 pound sack of sunflower seeds out of the garage...


----------



## Goat (Feb 26, 2012)

a 2 week season in spring would be nice.


----------



## iowa-boy (Feb 27, 2012)

not sure if they hibernate at all in the winter here, deffinatly not this one. but i have hunted a spring hunt in Canada and will never do it again. fur is all rubbed up and size is very hard to tell with weight loss from winter.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 13, 2012)

dgr416 said:


> I dont like to bow hunt them on the mountains here because one 200 yard run turns into a 5 mile chase once they go off the mountain.



Shoot em where ya supposed to and they won't go 30 yds.

Ask me how I know


----------



## xhunterx (Mar 13, 2012)

the florida people are still gonna move to the mountains, as long as they have the money.  I agree that there are way to many bears in the mountains. I usually hunt Cohutta and used to see several deer there in a season. Now its a rare treat to jump up 1 or 2 deer in an all day hunt. But the bear are everywhere.  The hunters on this forum from South and Middle Georgia that want to kill a bear should really check it out now.  This is the peak of the bear population I hope.  There's hundreds of thousands of acres of forest and wmas here. good maps are available and people on this forum from the mountains would be willing to put anyone on a bear area.


----------



## pinky88 (Mar 14, 2012)

We need is a 2 week dog season.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm with ya on a spring season. 
 And if anyone wants to put someone on a good bear area come bear season, I'm ready and willing. I want my 1st bear.


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Mar 15, 2012)

what would you consider a large (lbs) North 
Georgia bear???


----------



## xhunterx (Mar 15, 2012)

300 lb plus


----------



## xhunterx (Mar 15, 2012)

lone wolf, are you interested in archery or firearms hunting?


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 16, 2012)

sounds like what ya'll need is a dog season to put some real fear in them!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 18, 2012)

thedirtyshame40 said:


> what would you consider a large (lbs) North
> Georgia bear???


  if  you gotta drag across the mnt. 100lbs. is big.


----------



## irishredneck (Apr 27, 2012)

GON group bear hunt at your place?


----------



## pnome (Apr 27, 2012)

dgr416 said:


> *If the DNR ever wants to reduce the number of bears in Georgia* there will have to be a spring bear season with baiting.These things are wiping out the deer up here.It need to be the whole month of March.Then there would be no turkey hunters or trout fisherman.They are reaking havoc on North Ga and are speading quickly.Too many antihunters feed them all year long and alot of farmers dont harvest their corn till Jan feb.After spending two years with them trying to eat my dogs I wish they would have a totally seperate bear season.They hide as soon as they hear the guns for deer season.I dont like to bow hunt them on the mountains here because one 200 yard run turns into a 5 mile chase once they go off the mountain.T hey are gona wait too long to do anything up here and the deer will be gone.I saw 23 bears at my house this summer no deer.I walked 5 miles after the rain no deer tracks but plenty of bear tracks where they slide of the banks.In the snow you can really tell how many bears there are.I tracked 9 in the Christmas snow last year just on my mountain.I just had one last night at my car jump up and about knock me down.They are creatures of the night once gun season hits.T hey are worse than wild hogs to me.I bet alot of you disagree but a good spring season with baiting would knock them down a little more!!!



I think that's a big IF.


----------



## pnome (Apr 27, 2012)

Coastie said:


> You talking about Alaska or Georgia? According to your location you're in Alaska and should possibly be posting this in some Alaskan forum. While there are several areas here in north Georgia with way too many people living in the bears' back yard I don't think a spring season is the answer. Maybe a moratorium on more* idiots moving to north Georgia from the city* would do the trick. I've lived in bear country most of my life and with rare exception prefer them to most of the people I have met.



Just as soon as I can scratch enough money together to buy some land...  This idiot will be on his way!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am in...


----------



## Coastie (Apr 28, 2012)

pnome said:


> Just as soon as I can scratch enough money together to buy some land...  This idiot will be on his way!!



If you are truly one of those idiots then stay in Roswell. If, on the other hand, you are willing to accept the fact that you are moving into an environment where it is still wild enough to have a population of Bears and other predators and that they have a tendency to do what predators will and sometimes in your backyard then come on up. 
I was face to face with a very large Bear yesterday morning on my back porch, less than three feet away, eating the cat food. I chased him off and have removed the petfood dishes and bird feeders that are usually out there. I was late doing it this year so it is my fault, not the bears that he was attracted to my backyard.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 28, 2012)

Coastie said:


> If you are truly one of those idiots then stay in Roswell. If, on the other hand, you are willing to accept the fact that you are moving into an environment where it is still wild enough to have a population of Bears and other predators and that they have a tendency to do what predators will and sometimes in your backyard then come on up.
> I was face to face with a very large Bear yesterday morning on my back porch, less than three feet away, eating the cat food. I chased him off and have removed the petfood dishes and bird feeders that are usually out there. I was late doing it this year so it is my fault, not the bears that he was attracted to my backyard.



Hes no idiot, but like me, he would love to experience what you guys are complaining about.........Sorry, but if the bear was on my back porch, I dont think he would have ever made it out of the yard


I agree that there should be more time to hunt bears AND they should be hunted over bait. BUT, that said, I thought they just increase the harvest to 2 bears from 1?  If they did, then they just DOUBLED it!  
I am no bear hunter so I may be wrong and it wouldn't be the first time for that.............just sayin


----------



## Coastie (Apr 29, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Hes no idiot, but like me, he would love to experience what you guys are complaining about.........Sorry, but if the bear was on my back porch, I dont think he would have ever made it out of the yard
> 
> 
> I agree that there should be more time to hunt bears AND they should be hunted over bait. BUT, that said, I thought they just increase the harvest to 2 bears from 1?  If they did, then they just DOUBLED it!
> I am no bear hunter so I may be wrong and it wouldn't be the first time for that.............just sayin



How was I complaining? My experience is a mere statement of fact and it happens to folks up here on a regular basis. The idiots are those that move up here and expect the wildlife to change just because they have arrived.


----------



## Coastie (Apr 29, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Hes no idiot, but like me, he would love to experience what you guys are complaining about.........Sorry, but if the bear was on my back porch, I dont think he would have ever made it out of the yard
> 
> 
> I agree that there should be more time to hunt bears AND they should be hunted over bait. BUT, that said, I thought they just increase the harvest to 2 bears from 1?  If they did, then they just DOUBLED it!
> I am no bear hunter so I may be wrong and it wouldn't be the first time for that.............just sayin



How was I complaining? My experience is a mere statement of fact and it happens to folks up here on a regular basis. The idiots are those that move up here and expect the wildlife to change just because they have arrived.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 29, 2012)

The dang bear season should at least stay open till Jan 1st along with deer season. I've lived here my whole life and you can't tell me we don't have an exploding bear population. It does not have a thing to do with folks moving here other than they complain and then want let you hunt


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 29, 2012)

I dont think the goal is to thin the bear pop. its good for tourist. if they did then you would be able to hunt with dogs at sometime during the reg. bear season.


----------



## pnome (Apr 29, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Hes no idiot,



Ohh.. I have my moments.


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 30, 2012)

What about a 2 week season with a 1 bear limit and in the fall you could still harvest 2 bears if you did not kill one during the spring hunt?


----------



## Coastie (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anybody on here understand or appreciate the opportunity they have here in Georgia for Bear hunting? You have a three month season, no special license or permits,a two bear limit with few restrictions other than no dogs and no bait. States where dogging and baiting is allowed restrict you to one or two weeks of hunting, a one bear limit, everybody involved with the hunt must have been drawn for the hunt, limits on the amount of bait to be used, limits on the number of hunters involved, regulation after regulation after regulation. What will you do if Georgia ever realises that Bears are a resource and should be managed as such?


----------



## Rev.432 (May 1, 2012)

Ga. DNR. increased the bear limit to 2 bears.
dgr416 if you wont me to come up this bear season and take a bear
or two for you just let me know. .


----------



## josh chatham (May 4, 2012)

I kind of like it the way it is!  A week or two long season in spring would be fun though.  Bears are way out of control up here!  LIke others have said, I see almost as many bear as I do deer now, especially on NF land.  Im really glad DNR allowed a 2 bear limit though!  I think that will knock the numbers down.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 4, 2012)

Most folks you talk to. After killing one. They don't plan on killing another. I've heard it hundreds of times. Most places bears are. You can't get the 4 wheeler into to get em out. The 2 bear limit is to late. Its the state trying to play catch up. Which ain't gonna work. That's how I see it anyhow. Just like deer. By the time the state puts lower limits on our doe population. Its gonna be to late also. The numbers will be so low. If we kill any doe the numbers will continue to fall. I didn't even have to get a degree to think this up. Gotta kinda plan for the future. You know. Look down the rd!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 5, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Most folks you talk to. After killing one. They don't plan on killing another. I've heard it hundreds of times. Most places bears are. You can't get the 4 wheeler into to get em out. The 2 bear limit is to late. Its the state trying to play catch up. Which ain't gonna work. That's how I see it anyhow. Just like deer. By the time the state puts lower limits on our doe population. Its gonna be to late also. The numbers will be so low. If we kill any doe the numbers will continue to fall. I didn't even have to get a degree to think this up. Gotta kinda plan for the future. You know. Look down the rd!



Spot on!


----------



## 1022 (May 8, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Hes no idiot, but like me, he would love to experience what you guys are complaining about.........Sorry, but if the bear was on my back porch, I dont think he would have ever made it out of the yard
> 
> 
> I agree that there should be more time to hunt bears AND they should be hunted over bait. BUT, that said, I thought they just increase the harvest to 2 bears from 1?  If they did, then they just DOUBLED it!
> I am no bear hunter so I may be wrong and it wouldn't be the first time for that.............just sayin



There is a lot of us here in the NG Mountains that live in some still pretty wild areas I have bear deer turkeys and sometimes even coyotes in my back yard,I could but don't kill em almost every day.The way I look at it I moved in on them.


----------



## JWilson (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if they dropped the limit back down to one bear or is it still going to be a two bear limit


----------



## Dana Young (May 9, 2012)

Jared you can  still kill 2


----------



## Coon Dog (May 11, 2012)

*Too funny*

This is funny him venting like this they like baby hogs better than deer I think yotes are killing way more deer than bears I thank a bear would get a fawn if they walked up on it but I dont think they are stalking deer like they are hogs you got to be mt smart to no this  more food for bear in a bunch of pigglets than 1 fawn I could go on and on and tell you lots yes there is alot of bears I  agree but the yotes are hurting more than the bears as far as animal population I was going to post on here before now but somthing happend this mourning on chestatee wma I was turkey hunting walking down a road saw a bear around 300 ibs in a field I had a fawn distress call just for this  I tried to call him in he would look my way and stand up and look but would not come 150 yards to me I was on the edge of field and wind was good and watched him for 15 min but he did not like the sound oh but you no there was alot of fresh hog sign there looking more for them pigs than a little deer I guarantee you


----------

